# What are your favorite Western Movies of all time?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

As above........


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Probably The Unforgiven. Also the ancient Ruggles of Red Gap. And the Jeff Bridges version of True Grit. Overall, not too much of a fan of horse operas.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dropping in to mention an inconsequential aside, part of which KenOC has just shown / demonstrated in what he wrote.

To an older generation at least, and within the film trade, Westerns are colloquially known as 
_"Horse Operas,"_ and / or _"Oaters."_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Unforgiven was very fine and its hard NOT to pick a Clint Eastwood film as the finest western, but I have to go with High Noon.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've only seen McCabe & Mrs. Miller once quite some time ago, but it's always stuck with me. Terrific music from Leonard Cohen is no small part of that, I'm sure.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

John Ford - The Searchers. 
John Ford - Rio Grande
John Ford - She Wore a Yellow Ribbon
Fred Zinnemann - High Noon
Anthony Mann - Winchester 73
Anthony Mann - Bend of the River
Anthony Mann - The Man from Laramie
Delmer Daves - 3.10 to Yuma
William Wyler - The Big Country
George Stevens - Shane
Clint Eastwood - High Plains Drifter
Clint Eastwood - Pale Rider
Clint Eastwood - The Outlaw Josey Wales
Clint Eastwood - Unforgiven
Sidney Pollack - Jeremiah Johnson
John Sturges - Last Train from Gun Hill

I don't know where to stop. Love 'em all


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

1- The Big Country - Gotta love Atticus Finch beating up Moses. In wide-screen it's breathtaking, on a regular low def tv, it's just another western. 
2- The Searchers - Another flick that's amazing in wide-screen. Great shots of Monument Valley. Nice Uncle-Nephew thing in this movie, which you don't often see. 
3- The Unforgiven
4- Cat Ballou


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I''m not a huge fan of westerns, either, but one that sticks out in my memory is How the West Was Won. -- All star cast, good music (Alfred Newman).

Now if you mean music from westerns.... Magnificent Seven (E Bernstein), The Big Country (Moross) and The Cowboys (Williams). Good stuff!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I love the Clint Eastwood films. My dad had a large collection of them and would put them on just to watch, or to have as background noise.

I know it's not technically a movie, but Lonesome Dove is also very good. I have the book and I might get around to reading eventually.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like westerns, Clint Eastwood, particularly. I'll endorse the Unforgiven! I saw loads of westerns when I was growing up, but I cannot recall the names. Cat Ballou was good, I recall. Tombstone, Magnificent Seven, too! So were a lot of the spaghetti westerns, with music by Ennio Morricone. I liked the one Tom Sellick was in, too. I haven't seen Lonesome Dove, but want to.

I am especially fond of the television series Have Gun Will Travel. I bought the entire 6-season series on DVD 2 years ago. I am in the middle of the second season already, so I expect to be done before the end of the century  I really enjoy it a lot, but video gets in the way of my CM habit and CM generally wins, since it demands only my ears and not my eyes, too  While a bit silly, I also liked the other series Wild Wild West. I've taken a couple of the discs out from the library and want to see them all.

I read quite a lot of westerns. I find them quick reads with a lot of action. Lately, now that I've read a couple of hundred of them, they seem to be getting a bit cliché and repetitive, so I am being a lot more selective about which stories I read


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll start with

Shane
Magnificent 7
The Wild Bunch
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valence


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Once Upon a Time in the West
3:10 to Yuma (the original)
The Searchers

Three less traditional picks:
McCabe & Mrs. Miller
No Country for Old Men 
Rango


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The Shootist.

Treasure of the Sierra Madre


----------



## ArgumentativeOldGit (May 4, 2014)

If I had to pick just one, I'd go for John Ford's _My Darling Clementine_.

Others I love include _She Wore a Yellow Ribbon_, _Wagonmaster_ and _The Man Who Dhot Liberty Valance _ (all by Ford); _Shane_ (George Stevens); _Red River_ (Howard Hawks); _The Wild Bunch_ (Sam Peckinpah); _For a Few Dollars More_ and _The Good, the Bad, & the Ugly_ (Sergio Leone); and _The Outlaw Josey Wales_ and _Unforgiven_ (Clint Eastwood).

And, of course, _Carry On Cowboy_.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*High Noon* is my number one; but I'm also very fond of *Destry Rides Again*, with James Stewart & Marlene Dietrich. I actually read the book of this, written by Max Brand - totally lightweight but absorbing, but nothing like the plot of the film.

I grew up on Westerns and so I love the genre, predictable though it is. I don't like the modern amoral blood and guts sort; I like the old moral-certainty good-guy gets the girl sort. 
The most modern ones that I like, both lovely send-ups of the genre, are *Blazing Saddles* &* Support Your Local Gunfighter. * Oh, and I love *Dances with Wolve*s.

PS - Nearly forgot an older spoof Western - *The Paleface* with Bob Hope, plus *Son of Paleface. *


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Probably the Scariest 'Western' of all time is *Westworld*, with Yul Brynner as the relentless gunslinger robot.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Once Upon a Time in the West

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly

The Searchers

High Noon

and just for a laugh, the _Trinity_ trilogy


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Shenandoah (1965). Wonderful ending.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Howard Hawks' _Red River_ might be the greatest of them all. Other favourites include _Rio Bravo_, also by Hawks, and John Ford's _The Searchers, She Wore a Yellow Ribbon, Rio Grande, My Darling Clementine_ and especially _The Man who killed Liberty Valance._ A very special extra award must be given to one film that is very different... Jim Jarmusch's _Dead Man._


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

_The Wild Bunch_. . . in 70mm.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Jerehiah Johnson

fwiw: also Robert Redford's personal favorite of his own films


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

My favourite is 'The Searchers'.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

1. The Man who Shot Liberty Valance
2. The Magnificent Seven
3. Blazing Saddles
4. Stagecoach (the original)
Lots of honorable mentions.
I live close to where many of the westerns were made. The mountain scenes from Jeremiah Johnson were filmed about 40 miles southest of my home. Much of that area is on the Sundance ski resort land. The desert scenes were filmed abo9ut 300 miles southwest of here around the town of St. George. There was a whole western town built down by the town of Kanabe, Utah. It was the go to set for a bunch of westerns. Some good, many not so good. Arches National Park is about 150 miles southeast and Monument Valley is another 150 miles further down on the Navajo Indian reservation. By the by, apropos of nothing, the Navajo actually call themselves Dine, pronounced dee-NEH. It means "the people". Many Native American tribes call themselves something that means about the same thing.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

The Searchers does it for me. Lots of characters like Mose Harper and Charlie McCorry (I'll thank you to unhand my fi-ans-see.)
I also have a soft spot for River of No Return. Marilyn Monroe a her best. Robert Mitchum at his most Dimply!
Rio Bravo is good fun. 
Modern westerns like Hud and Little Big Man and Desert Hearts I enjoyed. 
I remember When I was a young Army Cadet being able to watch Soldier Blue in the Naffi which I though was great at the time, mostly because it was X rated and we were all under age. Lol. Havnt seen it since.
Oh yes. The Big Country. Splendid movie.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Lash LaRue and The Lone Ranger.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot _Fort Apache_, it's one of the very best. Also _Stagecoach_ is very good. But _Red River_ remains the best for me.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Bad Day at Black Rock

Whadya mean there ain't no horses in that?


----------

